# Ubuntu Help Needed



## dcf-joe (Apr 24, 2008)

I just realized that Ubuntu 8.04 just came out, and I am considering putting it on my laptop. Currently, I have Windows Vista Home Premium on it. Is there anyway that I can download Ubuntu, and run Vista, and choose when I want to run Ubuntu? Help please!!!


----------



## echo75 (Apr 24, 2008)

yep possible

here is your guide - http://apcmag.com/howto_category.htm?cid=198


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 25, 2008)

i have just myself downloaded ubuntu from the official site. it took about an hour, 700MB (crap wireless killed my speed). i installed to C:, and now upon booting, i get the choice to boot into ubuntu or Vista.


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2008)

get partition magic. Use it to dedicate a black chunk of your hdd for ubuntu to run on. Ubuntu will format the partition to accept a linux file system. Use grub to override winodws bootloader, grub will boot and OS.


----------



## FatForester (May 25, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> get partition magic. Use it to dedicate a black chunk of your hdd for ubuntu to run on. Ubuntu will format the partition to accept a linux file system. Use grub to override winodws bootloader, grub will boot and OS.



Ubuntu 8.04 has Wubi which gives the option to install it like a regular program while adding Ubuntu to the Windows bootloader. This is easy for novices, and if they wish to install it the "real" way later, they can use GParted to resize partitions if needed- which is free. Partition Magic is useless in this application, so by your advice you're either wanting him to shell out 70 bucks or go pirate it- both of which are shameful. :shadedshu


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2008)

actually no, partition magic is a great idea. Make new partiton, format install. Done, also the GRUB boot loader is way more powerfull


----------



## FatForester (May 25, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> actually no, partition magic is a great idea. Make new partiton, format install. Done, also the GRUB boot loader is way more powerfull



You kinda missed the point. GParted is free to use (and included on the disc), while Partition Magic is commercial software that you have to purchase. Wubi installs onto the Windows bootloader so that it can be easily uninstalled if necessary. GRUB can do plenty more things and is certainly a better bootloader, but if for some reason you wanted to uninstall Ubuntu in a safe and easy manner, Wubi is a far better solution. Later on once he gets used to it, he can decide if he wants to switch over to GRUB.


----------



## Fox34 (May 26, 2008)

Theres nothing involved in installing grub, it will do it itself and add both operating systems by its self. Never had to configure or do anything else with it. I do see your point about the removal of the boot loader, but really, you have to learn how this stuff works someday.


----------



## FatForester (May 26, 2008)

Yea, installing GRUB is incredibly easy, but having a novice uninstall it is a completely different matter. Wubi lets a novice try it out easily without any drastic changes to the system. When he decides to give Linux a real go he can go with GRUB. I'm not necessarily disagreeing with you, I'm just trying to help out the OP.


----------



## Fox34 (May 26, 2008)

Understood now. I just always felt kinda like, if it doesn't break, or doesn't requite you to stay up for a week on coffee and a carton of ciggerettes trying to install one thing..well its just not Linux lol. I just suggest GRUB cause Linux can be a great digging hole for learning about alternative os's, coding etc just by breaking.


----------

